# Presets all messed up, don't know how?!?! Help....



## Nataliesperamiller (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey there.... 

I have no idea what I did but for some reason, every import I have done the last three times is bringing all my photos in fine but their developments are all preset to something ridiculous. I don't know how I set it in the first place. 

Anybody know what I did wrong???


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

First of all, check to see if you are applying a develop preset during Import, if you are try removing it and see if that fixes your problem. 

If you're not applying a preset, it's possible that you've inadvertently changed the default develop settings, so try this: take one of these images into the develop module, then press and hold the shift key, which will change the Reset button at bottom right to "Reset (Adobe)". Click on that button and see if that reverts the image back to default settings (i.e. all the sliders in the basic panel are back at zero). If that happens you need to reset the default develop settings back to the Adobe defaults, to do this go to the Develop menu and click on Set Develop Settings>Restore Adobe Default Settings.


----------

